# Straight back GSD vs sloped question



## Knight

In my search for a GSD, I've noticed lots of the European show line have sloped backs. Are straight back GSDs found more in the working lines ? Would the attached picture be considered straight back?


----------



## trudy

they are probably all straight backed the pics of dogs with sloped backs are stood or stacked that way on purpose. Left to stand square, all four feet under their body like they picture shown will have straight backs. The same dog can be stood in many different poses to make it look different. Great looking dogs can look awful in some pics, as can people. Sloped backs will have 1 rear leg back and the other bent and forward right under the dog, almost the splits in the rear, so if they stood like that and had a straight back think how weird they would look relaxed.


----------



## AgileGSD

None of them have "sloped backs", what gives that appearance is the length and position of the rear leg bones and the pelvis.

German showlines tend to have angulation more similar American showlines but generally not as exaggerated as some. Most German showline dogs have some degree of a "roach back".


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Does anyone have pictures to show the comparison with the different "types" of dogs stacked and then just standing normally?


----------



## wildo

Whiteshepherds said:


> Does anyone have pictures to show the comparison with the different "types" of dogs stacked and then just standing normally?


This may, or may not, help answer that question. If anything- it's better than nothing... :toasting:





[EDIT- BTW- isn't the dog at 0:55 amazing looking!?]


----------



## GSDOWNED

Here's a pretty good link.

Breed Types & Related Families


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I made a thread awhile back wondering about "straight backs". Got some good information:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/133877-straight-back-gsds.html


----------



## Lesley1905

I'm not an expert but I see more working lines with "straight" backs then showlines


----------



## novarobin

GSDOWNED said:


> Here's a pretty good link.
> 
> Breed Types & Related Families


That one is good, this is another good one by the same person.
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, TYPE COMPARISON

It shows three different types, explains which is better and why. 

Some pictures of workingline dogs
DDR Dogs


----------



## Whiteshepherds

novarobin said:


> That one is good, this is another good one by the same person.
> Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, TYPE COMPARISON


Thanks for the links everyone they were all interesting. I had never seen this one before. I liked that it showed the same dog in 3 different positions so you can actually see what they look like with or without being stacked. The write up was pretty interesting too.


----------



## skywalker.uk

*Straight back GSD*



wildo said:


> This may, or may not, help answer that question. If anything- it's better than nothing... :toasting:
> YouTube - History of the change in the german shepherd over the years
> 
> [EDIT- BTW- isn't the dog at 0:55 amazing looking!?]


I'm in UK took two years to find a dog like that and I did, by sheer luck in the end. Mine is a dead ringer for the dog at 0.55 even down to colouring. Beau is extremely old fashioned type German Shepherd - big boy big boned big klutz of 15 mths. I'm a very proud mum and would love to find a bitch in the UK to perpetuate this size and shape. I have nothing but sympathy for the dogs with roach backs, which are getting worse with each generation.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

Here are some square stance shots versus stacked shots of the same dog in all four photos


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan

Is my dog a pure german shepherd considering his back?


----------



## Dainerra

you can't tell if a dog is pure or mixed on that criteria, even moreso with puppies who often go through some strange and awkward growth spurts. As someone commented on another of your posts, it's his coloring that screams "not a purebred"


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan

dont Sable german shepherd's have this colour?


----------



## Dainerra

that color yes. but the leg markings scream "not purebred" white toes aren't uncommon but those pale cream legs on a dark dog


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan

Better lighting*


----------



## carmspack

for those that want to study conformation , and backs etc etc . , the first two pages were not giving good information.


----------



## Fakhar Uz Zaman Khan

Night shot with flash


----------



## carmspack

yes this colour is possible.

wait until the adult coat comes in . If I find an adult example I will post it.


----------



## carmspack

Dainerra said:


> that color yes. but the leg markings scream "not purebred" white toes aren't uncommon but those pale cream legs on a dark dog


not so .

this was answered in this thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-right-puppy/689649-check-out-1-month-gsd-puppy.html

it became confusing when this question about this pup was put onto a thread focusing on the conformation of back / top lines


----------



## Sunsilver

Carmen said:


> _yes this colour is possible.
> 
> wait until the adult coat comes in . If I find an adult example I will post it._


How about these dogs from Valiantdale Kennels?

Valiantdale Kennels Breeder of Black and Silver German Shepherd Dogs Tulsa, Oklahoma


----------



## carmspack

thanks for the memories -- yes , Valiantdale Kennels Breeder of Black and Silver German Shepherd Dogs Tulsa, Oklahoma

this was one of the kennel names that I competed against in obedience back in the day 

if someone wants to study colour genetics I recommend the Malcolm Willis books .
The colours of the brown , since in German they are black and brown , schwarz / braun , can be mahogany, to fawn -- lighter "tans" but strong colours are preferred. 


We are so used to red brought in by Berta Lorscher Sand to the show lines which brought in so many temperamental problems 

since you weren't around when this thread was active, Sunsilver , here it is http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/163886-iceberg-breeders-3.html 

listen back in the day you had Valiantdale, and Antar , and Strickland ---- these were sane, can-do dogs .

we need them .


----------



## Sunsilver

Carmen, it's that thread, and several others like it (Genetic Obedience, Question Re. Working Line Temperaments) that BROUGHT me to this board!

I have copied bits and pieces of it to my files.


----------



## carmspack

I'm glad you're here.

For the reasons that you came here - we need to get back to those kinds of discussions.

If memory serves me right Valiantdale may have been a feature - kennel/breeder interview in the old German Shepherd Quarterly . 

I went through my pile looking for that one - have a few upstairs - most in boxes "archived"

instead I found April 2002 issue of Das Schaferhund Magazin -- front cover is Lord Gleisdreieck -- feature interview is his
owner breeder Werner Muller.
Great picture of Herr Muller and his Afra DDR Meisterschaft 1979 Berlin 1place and his beloved Hondo.

So I guess I will put something on the Lord thread.


----------



## Sunsilver

Would love to see that!


----------

